# Authorities seek info on two moose shot south of Larimore ND



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

http://www.grandforksherald.com/article ... ction=News

I think this is simply outlandish and should not be happening and wouldn't be if ND had more than 3 game wardens. In the 4.5 years I have been in college at UND, I have hunted and fished to the point where I have had to drop classes. Watched and reported numerous violations, yet guess what, not once! have I been checked by a game warden, or even spotted one when I have been out. And most of the time it's obvious places like, the middle of a field on hundreds of ocasions. Or reporting people shooting ducks and geese and watching them fall into refuges and standing there laughing, and after reporting the same violation 3 days in a row, no game warden to be found. Not that I EVER violate any form of hunting or fishing regulation, but wow I would not be afraid to and examples such as this cotinue to show up. How can the people that do these acts be the least bit worried about the consequences, when seeing a game warden for me, and up to 50 of my best hunting and fishing buddies, has been like seeing a ghost. Seeing a game warden for us has been harder then getting a banded duck. You get my point. But this has to end.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

> *dosch wrote:*
> 
> Authorities looking for killer of two moose near Larimore, N.D., this weekend
> Associated Press
> ...


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

> *Booster wrote:*
> 
> I would love to find these idiots before the authorities do


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I combined these two topics as they fit together.

Sickening to say the least.......why would someone (s) do this?

:eyeroll:


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

I don't understand the joy of killing to just kill......if you ask me these are future murders and should be locked up now before they harm anything or anybody else.

Just a thought?


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

if you think about it in perspective.. you kill 2 ducks over the limit, ya your in trouble, poach 2 deer, ya trouble... you would have to kill probably 20 deer to equal the meat from these two animals... Adult Bull moose weigh 1,200 pounds+ its really too bad especially for the small amount of moose there actually are in the area


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

http://www.grandforksherald.com/article ... m?id=94455

These are reports for the NW portion of MN, I read these weekly in the MN Outdoors Newspaper.. This is how ND should be.. Imagine if this is what the GF/Devils lake portion of ND looked like weekly.. then I would feel some enforcement efforts at least..


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

This is sad uke:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I hope they catch the poachers that did this and punish them to the fullest extent of the law! :******:


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

Justice Served!

http://www.grandforksherald.com/article ... m?id=96833


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I hope they actually punish the person that did this instead of letting them off with a slap on the hand like they do everyone else.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

:******: Hang em high!!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Leo Porcello said:


> :ticked: Hang em high!!


By the balls!!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I am going to copy this because after a week you have to pay to see any articles in the GF Herald.

Charges are pending in connection with two moose that were shot and left in a field Nov. 22 south of Larimore, N.D.

According to Paul Freeman, district enforcement supervisor for the North Dakota Game and Fish Department in Devils Lake, district game warden Gary Rankin, Larimore, received a call from a confidential informant early Tuesday morning.

Rankin and Freeman obtained a confession from the suspect Wednesday. Names weren't immediately available Thursday morning because formal charges hadn't yet been filed with the Grand Forks County state's attorney.
RELATED CONTENT
Brad Dokken Archive
The moose - an adult bull and adult cow - were shot sometime late afternoon or early evening Nov. 22. They were standing in a soybean field less than 100 yards off a township road northeast of Kempton, N.D., south of Larimore.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Now if we can get a judge that is on our side of the fence!!!


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

hopefully the judge is like a peta person.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

greenwinger_13 said:


> Justice Served!


I wish. But doubtful.

The headline will most likely read.....

"Moose poachers receive .3 hours community service".

ND really needs some stiffer penalties when it comes to game violations, especially blatant stuff like this. Our southern NR friends in DL this fall are another perfect example of a weak penalty.

Honestly, make a freakin example out of someone. Just once or twice, and guys like this will think loooong and hard about doing something senseless and stupid like this.


----------

